

A Better Spotlight design for iOS - obiefernandez
http://codysan.me/ios-spotlight-overhaul/

======
shreyansj
I think you design is quite nice. I have a suggestion though. What if you
simply put context sensitive buttons on the search results themselves. For
example, if you search 'Mike', the contact result would display a
Phone/Message icon; if you search for a song, it would display a Play/Pause
button. I feel this approach can reduce the number of steps even more since
you won't have to select the filter at the bottom. What do you think?

------
roryreiff
This is great work! I could see a form of this being pushed out by Apple,
maybe if it were a bit more streamlined and simplified? Not sure how to do
that, since you have done a very good job already of making it intuitive IMO.

